# Wood Identification



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I need help trying to identify what kind of wood this is. Background.

It came off a giant cable spool used to hold steel rope used in the oilfield.

Cable was imported from Korea. It's extremely heavy and dense. The longer piece is 3' and weighs 10 pounds or 3.3 pounds per foot and is very hard.

the wooden cross shown in the second picture was made from the smaller lighter colored piece pictured. While the cross looks dark it has not been stained and nothing has been done other than polishing.

There is at least 3 different varieties of wood used in the cable spool and I am guessing the smaller piece is some type of mahogany but its just a guess.

Other skilled woodworkers have been stumped with guesses coming in from mahogany, red oak and ironwood.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Not sure on the ID but I would be careful working with it. It should have been treated with something to kill off bugs and I'm positive I don't want to breath any dust


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah - what bill said.

most mahogany I've ever held is fairly light weight - except for Cuban mahogany - it's dense.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

bill said:


> Not sure on the ID but I would be careful working with it. It should have been treated with something to kill off bugs and I'm positive I don't want to breath any dust


Bill,

I am about 90% sure it has not been treated. It was all rough cut and being as it was only meant for one time use I doubt they went to the expense of treating it.

But I do use a mask to avoid breathing any dust.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Maybe Teak?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like some of the wood from shipping pallets for paneling.
You might go fishing here:

http://www.wood-database.com

Photos included. Chances are that wood was not from Korea but somewhere in Indonesia; my guess.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Bill,
> 
> I am about 90% sure it has not been treated. It was all rough cut and being as it was only meant for one time use I doubt they went to the expense of treating it.
> 
> But I do use a mask to avoid breathing any dust.


one-time use or not - it still may require treatment to prevent spread of insects.

Teak is a good guess


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Kneekap,

For the wood database you provided. It could be Burmese Rosewood, Burma Padauk or Rengas. But I am just going off color and weight.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If it came from overseas, they had to do something to it to prevent the bugs from coming here.

Did you do the Cross? It looks good


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

bill said:


> If it came from overseas, they had to do something to it to prevent the bugs from coming here.
> 
> Did you do the Cross? It looks good


I doubt it is chemically treated because it has no chemical odor at all. If I had to guess I would say it is heat treated but still can't be sure.

My neighbor is a cabinet maker and he built the cross. He is stumped as well.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

speckle-catcher said:


> one-time use or not - it still may require treatment to prevent spread of insects.
> 
> Teak is a good guess


I have a buddy who works with Teak and he was pretty sure it was not teak. I carry several pieces in my truck and it has stumped some pretty accomplished wood workers.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure on wood type, but wood for packing pallets or spools has to be heat treated for in Port or export into the US.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like African Mahogany or Sapele to me. Never seen any with bug holes before, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Wordsaw said:


> Looks like African Mahogany or Sapele to me. Never seen any with bug holes before, but I guess it's possible.


Those are not bug holes. They are holes from the 5,000 nails I had to pull out of the wood that was used in the overconstruction of the giant cable spool.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I've heard of pallets from Asia being made from mahogany or, more often, lauan. Guess they could make spools from it too. What you've got sure looks prettier than lauan, though.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I've got more if anyone wants to try turning some. It's about 6" wide by 1.5" thick and in varying lengths.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> I've got more if anyone wants to try turning some. It's about 6" wide by 1.5" thick and in varying lengths.


Location???


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

^^Friendswood


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

take it by Houston Hardwoods they are located on 34th st off of 290 I am sure they can identify it they sell a lot of exotic and domestic hardwoods


----------

